# FS: *Red Wolf, Cichlids, Channa. LF: Bladder Snails, MTS.



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

5x Hypsophrys Nicaraguensis. $15 for 3-4", and $20 for 5-6". Take the group for $75.

















3x Vieja Argentea. $20 for 3". Take the group for $50.









I'll also throw in a few free Java Ferns with purchase for anyone who's interested.

I'm looking for Bladder Snails, and Malaysian Trumpet Snails.

Thanks.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up. All fish are healthy, I'm just clearing out this 75g.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Catfish and Knifefish are pending. Cichlids and Channa are still available.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Catfish and Knifefish are sold.
Thanks.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping....


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping.....


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Added Wolffish.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm'ed for snakehead and wolf


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolf and Channa are sold.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Apr 21, 2010)

Any chance you're able/willing to put the Argentea on a Harbour Air plane to Nanaimo...?? These guys are my fav and you just can't get them on the island!


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, no shipping.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for the cichlids.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jason, your inbox is full, so I can't PM you.
Thanks


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks all.
Everything is now sold.


----------

